# Pocket Watch Repair



## Jamjar (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi all. I have an 1891 Elgin Pocket watch in need of tlc. I have already sent it to One company who waited 8 weeks before telling me they couldn't/weren't willing to fix it for whatever reason. It has a heartbeat, it just needs some surgery. I'm basically in love with it and I'm not willing to put it back on the auction site I got it from! I'm looking for any repair companies you guys would recommend.

Thanks,

James


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Our host Roy (RLT Watches) repairs. You can contact him by clicking on the RLT logo link. You may find that the lack of available spares may limit what can easily be economically done.

Mike


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

I can recommend Mark Lovick in Lincolnshire. His website is:

http://www.watchservices.co.uk/blog/

You can see his skill on YouTube at:

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC7vSOnpUocYq0z8oiYFk0zQ

Elgin parts can be obtained from some suppliers in the US.


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

Have you any pictures of the movement, does it need any parts.


----------

